# Consistant power from magnuson blower



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

Howdy all... only on here on occasion. Im researching the magnacharger for my 04 Barbados Blue GTO. (6M) Does anyone have any experience w/ Magnuson, or anything on reliability? I want a consistant 450ish RWHP with driveability, and durability (The goat is my only car for the time being). Any tips or experience? Lemme know; I appreciate the input.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The Magnacharger out of the box on a stock 04 will get you around 400rwhp, to get your 450rwhp you'll have to do some supporting mods (i.e. headers, catback, underdrive, and think about a small cam) otherwise, you can get a Procharger and, on a stock GTO, you'll get 440rwhp. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

OR, you can go with an STS turbo....


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

*that was fast.*

Thanks for the tips. Im not looking for specific numbers really - just more noticable power by seat of the pants for a budget. Ive read that the maggie setup and nothing else will give me around another 130 hp at the wheels. My xmas budget for the upgrades will be around $5500. Im not going to quibble over a couple ponies - just looking for seat of the pants and reliablity. I thought about the set up w/ the Maggie, and Im reminded that when I had my WRX, the top mount intercooler had a problem w/ heat sink from the top of the motor. Will the Maggie set up on top of the motor blow hot air considering the heat sink? Or should I look back at the procharger?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

the one TByrne sells comes intercooled so heat soak isnt a problem.

01-12-60-130 
2004 GTO Magnuson Intercooled supercharger - Silver stardust finish
$5989.99

The price exceeds what you want to spend though.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

I heard over at Horsepowerjunkies that the STS turbo makes the power, but the set up is delicate. too much plumbing under the car, and engine management issues. That, and I don't know of anyone using that set up yet. Im looking for something proven and already working on the cars. BTW, I appreciate the advice. Thanx!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Fat Bastard said:


> Thanks for the tips. Im not looking for specific numbers really - just more noticable power by seat of the pants for a budget. Ive read that the maggie setup and nothing else will give me around another 130 hp at the wheels. My xmas budget for the upgrades will be around $5500. Im not going to quibble over a couple ponies - just looking for seat of the pants and reliablity. I thought about the set up w/ the Maggie, and Im reminded that when I had my WRX, the top mount intercooler had a problem w/ heat sink from the top of the motor. Will the Maggie set up on top of the motor blow hot air considering the heat sink? Or should I look back at the procharger?


The Maggie will heat soak but the Procharger doesn't have the torque (off idle)...... seat of the pants... go with the Maggie! PM me the best price you've got and I'll see if I can beat it! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

*whistles*


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

*sounds fair.*

that price sounds pretty close. As with the horses - I won't quibble over a couple bucks; but does that come w/ all the goodies? Fuel pump, rails, software, or programmer, injectors, cooler, etc....?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Fat Bastard said:


> I heard over at Horsepowerjunkies that the STS turbo makes the power, but the set up is delicate. too much plumbing under the car, and engine management issues. That, and I don't know of anyone using that set up yet. Im looking for something proven and already working on the cars. BTW, I appreciate the advice. Thanx!


I've got a customer making consistent 480+ rwhp with a STS kit that we sold and installed. No problems with tune (as long as you have someone compitent tuning). He's got a ZO6 cam, 8lbs of boost, and a front mount intercooler. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> the one TByrne sells comes intercooled so heat soak isnt a problem.
> 
> 01-12-60-130
> 2004 GTO Magnuson Intercooled supercharger - Silver stardust finish
> ...


Heat soak is a problem, even with the intercooler! They have made some changes to the kit to better it, but there still is an issue. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

huh. well........guess ya cant really use it on a daily driver then huh?


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

*is there such a set up?*

Is there a set up for the GTO - that still leaves it streetable as a daily. Id hate to experience what happened to my WRX. Upgraded the ECU, exhust and turbo - and 3 months later - BOOM!!!. Detonation in the #4 cylinder and the motor seized and broke. then I drove the GTO, and said never again to the sport compacts.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> huh. well........guess ya cant really use it on a daily driver then huh?


Yeah, the heat soak comes from hard driving, repeatedly (i.e. drag racing w/o a sufficient cool down).


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

well, we all know that -I- wont be drag racing.........

lol


----------

